# Happy Birthday, Katie H!



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2015)

Hope you have a day full of love and fun.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Katie!!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Katie!!


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope you have a day full of love and fun.



Thanks, Cooking Goddess.  Love the cake.  I enjoy my flowers and love to garden...it displays two of my favorite things.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Happy Birthday, Katie!!



Thanks, Andy.  Yep, 21 times 3, plus more.  I'm still kickin' but not as high.  In spite of the weather being gloomy and crappy I plan on having a nice day.  All my birthday wishes will provide my sunshine.


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2015)

Have a great day, and the best year ever!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Katie !


----------



## Josie1945 (May 19, 2015)

Katie,sorry I am late Wishing 
you happy birthday, I hope it was a
great one.

Josie


----------



## bethzaring (May 19, 2015)

All the best to you on yesterday's Birthday!!


----------



## Katie H (May 19, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate your comments and nice wishes.

I had a lovely birthday and spent the day being pretty lazy.  Glenn gave me two more self-watering windowboxes and I can't wait for them to arrive.  We've had 3 like them, the last 3 years, that are under the windows across the front of my studio.  They are wonderful and the plants in them just flourish!  Can't wait to put them up and fill them with "pretties."

Here's a photo of the flowers in them last season.  They were just beginning and, by the end of the summer, they were so full you couldn't even see the white flowerbox:


----------



## Cheryl J (May 19, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Katie!  Sorry I missed it.  
Beautiful flowerbox pic!


----------

